# Gaggia Classic Help!!!!



## AC2012 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi everyone. So my Gaggia Classic stopped producing water through the group head. Initially there was a problem with the solenoid (it went bang) and so i got a new one but no joy. I have tried the following and this is what I've found so far:

Taken everything apart and descaled

Checked all pipes and holes and access through all is fine (blowing air test)

Water and steam comes out the wand now problem

Screwed up and down the OPV valve and tested. Also blown air through when screwed up and down.

So when i switch the brew switch on it labours but no water through the group. Water does start to drip around the group slowly and a bit from the small hole (where i goes the water comes out).

Having checked all the bits I'm at a total loss but determined it won't beat me so any suggestions would be MUCH appreciated.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

I am sure you have but just to check...you have definitely taken the boiler apart and checked there is not a bunch of scale sitting at the bottom waiting to be sucked straight back into your clean solenoid?

Failing that....could it potentially be the pump?

You can pick up new pumps fairly cheap.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The other spot is under the shower screen and dispersion plate. Have you removed them both and checked under?


----------



## AC2012 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks guys. I put a new pump in a couple of weeks back and the water seems to be moving through well and comes out of the steam wand no problem. Yes i took the boiler fully apart, top and bottom part and descaled them both. Scale free now. Checked all the internal holes and blew through them no problem.

I removed the shower screen and dispersion plate and am testing it without those in place to rule them out.

Really baffled????? It should work!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im pretty sure its your solenoid valve blocked with a flake of scale thats come from the boiler.

Can you say how often you descaled it ?

what water did you use in it?

how many drinks a day did you produce?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

see the brass part of the dismantled solenoid.

see the hole in the middle with the raised area around it,, get a tight fitting pin and really rummage around in there, go in from the top.

then fill the top part with water, cover the left hole that has the small rubber grommet on as we are looking at it and blow the water out through the right hole into the palm of your hand,, feel that water,, does it have scale in it?


----------



## AC2012 (Dec 5, 2016)

Jumbo you nailed it! Poked around in the solenoid tunnels and out came some limescale. I bet during my intense descaling (it was v bad) some loose residue was left and got sucked straight in. Bingo!!!! So happy, been on and off fixing it for 2 weeks. Thank you very much sir. Happy Christmas!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

AC2012 said:


> Jumbo you nailed it! Poked around in the solenoid tunnels and out came some limescale. I bet during my intense descaling (it was v bad) some loose residue was left and got sucked straight in. Bingo!!!! So happy, been on and off fixing it for 2 weeks. Thank you very much sir. Happy Christmas!


Happy christmas to you too







.

Id suggest putting into plan a regular descaling regime going forward


----------

